# Looking to buy a Used Loft in Arizona



## WillisAz (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello I was wondering if anyone knew of anybody in the Tucson or Phoenix area in Arizona? Either selling out or retiring that would have a loft or lofts for sale.

Thanks Willis


----------

